# ما الفرق بين zigbee and xbee? التحكم اللاسلكي بالروبوت



## ranoosh96 (15 فبراير 2012)

أريد أن اتحكم بروبوت عن طريق ال pc لاسلكي عن بعد لا يقل عن 80 كيلو متر باستخدام pic18f4550 نظرا لان هذا البك لديه سعة ذاكرة كبيرة .... أريد التحكم بحركة الروبوت والاتجاهات وبعض الملحقات الاخرى التي مع الربوت ...

نصحني أحدهم باستخدام xbee or zigbee ... أريد تفصيل أوضح عن هذه القطع وكيف يتم من خلالها التحكم عن بعد ...


----------



## A.malla (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اولا لا يوجد فرق بين الاثنين يعني بداية كان الـ Zigbee ثم أتى الـ Xbee ببعض التعديلات التقنية عن الاول بحيث يحقق المعايير العامة لـ IEEE وغيرها..... 
والرابط التالي يوضح ذلك مع اعطاء الترددات والمسافات العاملة عليها كل التقنيات الجديدة من xbee/zigbee

http://www.vtac.com.tw/product/digi/zigbee/xbee_zigbee_module.htm

ثانيا لا أظن ان مدى الارسال يصل إلى 80 كيلو متر يعني أعلى مدى هو 63 كيلو, لانه اساسا للتحكم الصناعي أي ضمن مصنع كبير او بين أبنية ضمن ذلك البعد, ( إلا إذا كان بدك تستخدمي مقويات)

ثالثاً دوري على حلول ارخص .... خاصة انو العمل المتطلب منك معظمه في المتحكم وليس في دارة الارسال ....

رابعاً خذي حذرك من الموضوع يعني حسب الدولة الي انت مقيمة فيها فهناك بعض الدول تشدد على الأجهزة اللاسلكية والبعض الآخر لا يهتم كثيرا .............

خامسا بالتوفيق


----------



## ranoosh96 (15 فبراير 2012)

اها .... طيب 63 ما بنفع لمشروعي شو أعمل ؟؟


----------



## ranoosh96 (15 فبراير 2012)

يعني في بدائل لل xbee ??


----------



## A.malla (16 فبراير 2012)

اكيد في حلول :
إذا مصرة على xbee فينك تستخدمي كزا جهاز على الطريق الواصل بينك وبين الروبوت العزيز
بس الفكرة مو كتير عملية في حال تحرك الروبوت لمسافات كبيرة

في حلول تانية بس ما فمت ليش بدك تمانين كيلو ليش مثلا مو عشرين متر


----------



## ranoosh96 (17 فبراير 2012)

لانو بدي اتحكم فيه من دولة تانية (نفس مبدأ مشروع سمارت هوم ) شكرا للرد .... وازا في حلول تفضل قولها انا بالانتظار ^_^


----------



## A.malla (17 فبراير 2012)

هههههههه الله شو بيطلع ببالكون يا هل الفلسطينية........
المهم فينك عن طريق موديول بتركبي بيوصل مع الاقمار الصناعية (ثريا )
او عن طريق انترنت بس مو كتير عملي اذا بدو يمشي بحرية


----------



## ranoosh96 (17 فبراير 2012)

ممممممم بالنسبة للاقمار الصناعية فكرت بهاد الحل بس المشكلة أكيد مكلف ...

وبالنسبة للنت .. كنت رح أضيف للروبوت اي بي بس مو ئابلين يعطوني اي بي إلا ازا قطعو النت وهاد شي سيء !!

هلأ عادي انو يوصل المعلومات من الروبوت للكمبيوتر ( يعني في طريقة ) بس كيف اتحكم باتجاه الحركة لأرجل السبايدر وحركة الكاميرا كمان ....


----------



## A.malla (17 فبراير 2012)

يعني مو المشكلة بالاتصال بالتحكم بأرجل السبايدر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هلق الموضوع اختلف ...... بس حسب تصميم ارجل السبايدر وعدد المفاصل الي حاططيها وبعدها البرمجة

بس قصدك بسؤالك ميكانيكية الحركة يعني المبدأ العام
ولا انت عندك نموذج ما عم تعرفي تبرمجي
ولا شووووووووووو؟


----------



## ranoosh96 (18 فبراير 2012)

لا المشكلة هي : كيف اتحكم بأرجل السبايدر من كمبيوتري الشخصي عن بعد لا يقل عن 80 كم ^_^"


----------



## linuxor (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن تستعملي اختي المضخمات.
ابحثي في النت عن وسائل الاتصال المستعملة في الطائرات بدون طيار.


----------



## zehpdmganr (3 مارس 2012)

AFGHANISTAN US,Lunettes de Soleil Dolce Gabbana, Afghan soldiers die in massive helicopter crash AFGHANISTAN Afghan intelligence official killed in car bomb AFGHANISTAN Bomb kills bus full of civilians in southern province Date created : 07/08/2011 Print Comment Send this pageThe Chinook crashed in central Maidan Wardak Province, just west of the country’s capital Kabul.The Taliban quickly claimed responsibility for bringing down the helicopter with a rocket-propelled grenade. Although it has in the past exaggerated incidents involving foreign troops,www.lunettesvrayban.com, a U.S. official in Washington said the helicopter was believed to have been shot down.Withdrawal questionsThe NATO-led International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) in Afghanistan confirmed the death toll overnight,lunettes rayban, which was first announced by Afghan President Hamid Karzai,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, and said the cause of the crash was still being investigated.“No words describe the sorrow we feel in the wake of this tragic loss,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban,” General John Allen,ray ban, who took over from General David Petraeus three weeks ago as ISAF commander, said in a statement released overnight.Afghan President Hamid Karzai “shared his deep sorrow and sadness” with his U.S. counterpart, Barack Obama,Lunettes de Soleil Prada 2012, and the families of the victims, his palace said on Saturday.U.S. Defense Secretary Leon Panetta said in a statement on Saturday that the United States would “stay the course” to complete the mission in Afghanistan, a sentiment echoed by NATO Secretary General Anders Fogh Rasmussen.U.S. and other NATO commanders have claimed success in reversing a growing insurgency in the Taliban’s southern heartland,burberry soldes, although insurgents have demonstrated an ability to adapt their tactics and mount attacks in other areas.REUTERS - Foreign forces in Afghanistan on Sunday were investigating whether insurgents shot down a helicopter in what was the deadliest single incident for U.S. troops in a decade of war.“All of those killed in this operation were true heroes who had already given so much in the defense of freedom.”“While acknowledging the immense personal tragedy of the loss of life in this helicopter disaster it is even more important to acknowledge that a greater tragedy would be to buckle under an understandable wave of emotion, and use it as a reason to withdraw now,burberry pas cher,” wrote former British chief of the general staff General Lord Dannatt in The Sunday Telegraph.A U.S. official said some of the dead Americans were members of SEAL Team 6. None of the dead had been part of the bin Laden raid in Pakistan in May.The crash will likely raise more questions about the security transition and how much longer troops should stay. All foreign combat troops are due to leave by the end of 2014, but some U.S. lawmakers question whether that is fast enough. The deadly crash comes at a time of growing unease about the increasingly unpopular and costly war. Foreign forces are due to complete their security handover to local troops and police by the end of 2014.But violence is at its worst in Afghanistan since U.S.-backed Afghan forces toppled the Taliban government in late 2001, with high levels of foreign troop deaths,Lunettes De Soleil, and record civilian casualties during the first six months of 2011.Last year was the deadliest of the war for foreign troops in Afghanistan with 711 killed. The crash in Maidan Wardak means at least 375 foreign troops have been killed so far in 2011. More than two-thirds were American,burberry, according to independent monitor www.icasualties.com and Reuters figures.Thirty U.S. soldiers—some from the Navy’s special forces SEAL Team 6 that killed al Qaeda leader Osama bin Laden—seven Afghans and an interpreter died in Friday night’s crash which came just two weeks after foreign troops began a security handover to Afghan security forces.The crash was the deadliest single incident for U.S. troops in Afghanistan, ISAF said.相关的主题文章： s authoritarian regime said a spokesman from Britain's MoD. Nicolas Hulot


----------

